# Tea Kickstarter



## teastorks (May 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone

A couple friends and I have been working on an idea for a better way to buy tea. We think good tea should be a daily affair so we've started a company to deliver fresh tea. We've sourced top quality tea from around the world (only from members of the ethical tea partnership) and want to make it cheap to get that tea delivered to your doorstep.

However, we need help on kickstarter. For those who don't know kickstarter, it is basically a platform to help start-ups get funding through rewards to backers (mostly pre-orders). We have reached the half-way mark for funding but only have 7 days left to make the rest of the way. If we don't hit our target we get no money.

If your interested in the idea please check out teastorks.com where there is an entertaining video that explains the concept some more.

Thanks!

Graham from teastorks


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll definitely back you guys up!







nice idea


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

Yikes!

Seems like a pyramid "get rich quick" scheme to me.

No mention of the quality or source of the tea,

Just the "pyramid silk bags"...


----------



## teastorks (May 5, 2013)

I'm sorry it came across that way Dave. We're definitely not trying to be a get rich quick scheme and in fact our profits will be very low or negative when we launch. If you are referring to the pricing, it is higher than we plan to charge once setup and this is because we need to additional funds for investing in the website and packaging.

The tea is sourced from various farms around the world - for example our Earl Grey comes from Eva in Sri Lanka. All the tea though is from members of the ethical tea partnership which is similar to the fairtrade system as we are trying to ensure the livelihoods of the farmers are taken care of.

If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just wondering why the bagged route? If you are targeting high quality tea to those that love their tea and willing to pay the premium for quality, they will be well set up for and understand that loose leaf is better. Plus you can send more out at a lower cost. 15 bags for £9 may not be such a bad deal but those used to loose will be comparing weight for weight prices.


----------



## teastorks (May 5, 2013)

you make a good point forzajuve. Our view on it was that we want to make great tea more accessible and pyramid bags are the best way to do this because you can more easily enjoy loose leaf tea in pyramid bags on an everyday basis. Not everyone is willing to go through the hassle of pure loose leaf. From our studies and customer surveys, there is little difference between the taste of loose leaf and pyramid bags with loose leaf but the convenience is much better. Your are right though in terms of pricing, people will generally pay more for pure loose leaf but we think this can be applied to pyramid bags as well. Our pricing will be much closer to 5-6 pounds as well so that could help. We do need to ensure of course that only top quality tea goes into those bags.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pledge, nice idea, hope it works out


----------

